# Something different for Christmas



## donr (Dec 5, 2019)

I get the pleasure of having my family over for Christmas. 
I'm done with turkey  for a while & 4 days after Christmas I will end up eating half a pigs worth of ham @ the In-laws.

I'm looking for ideas for something non-traditional.  Not weird , just not usual christmas fair. 

Chicken drumsticks & roast beef are on the radar so far.  

What are some of your holiday favorites?

Thanks

Don


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 5, 2019)

Prime Rib for the win!


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Dec 5, 2019)

I agree if I had it my way, it would be a smoked prime rib done slightly under final temp let rest then cut into nice 1 inch or better slices , season and sear those beautiful slices until your is mouth is watering then your ready to eat.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 5, 2019)

This is somewhat traditional but in the past we've done lasagna roll-ups and chicken parm. Both of these were awesome changes from our typical ham. I've also thought about chicken cordon bleu for the main....

I like the idea of a roast beef especially if paired with a nice horseradish sauce.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 5, 2019)

I'll second the prime rib. We've done this for a couple of years and the entire bunch loves it. I wind up searing most of the slices since several in my bunch don't like rare but even the one Vegan in the bunch had a piece last year and has talked about it all year and plans to come back again. Who doesn't like fancy rib-eye?


----------



## Omnivore (Dec 5, 2019)

Oh I like the idea of searing slices of prime rib. Love that stuff but always crave a little more texture on it.

If you like shellfish, paella is a great party dish. My family has one of those huge paella pans and they went all out with that one year. Presentation was beautiful.


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Dec 5, 2019)

Poor man's burnt ends?








						Poor Man's Burnt Ends {Rivals Smoked Brisket} - Miss in the Kitchen
					

Poor Man's Burnt Ends starts with an inexpensive chuck roast & is slow smoked to perfection in a sweet bbq sauce. Rivals any smoked brisket!




					www.missinthekitchen.com
				




I have made these a few time to much delight!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 5, 2019)

Prime rib or smoked beef tenderloin FTW!

Some other ideas would be smoked pork tenderloins, fatties, a fajita bar, or chuck roasts for pulled beef. Do some of Jimmy J's smoky au jus if you go with a beef dish.

Could do some wings, ABT's, stuffed mushroom caps, and a smoked cheese platter as appetizer's


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 5, 2019)

As everyone above has said, prime rib, etc.
Or if you are wanting something for a good quick smoke, if they are available in your area, then why not a Tri Tip?


----------



## sandyut (Dec 5, 2019)

Beef: lots of options - Tri tips are a fav.  Prime rib as stated.

Leg of lamb - another fav.
Lamb rib roast

salmon if you are into fish.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 5, 2019)

Leg of lamb - another fav.
Lamb rib roast


Oh yeah! 
Lamb is a good one too.

Edit:  ^^^credit to sandyut^^^.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 5, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Beef: lots of options - Tri tips are a fav.  Prime rib as stated.
> 
> Leg of lamb - another fav.
> Lamb rib roast
> ...



Didn't think about leg of lamb...another great option!


----------



## Omnivore (Dec 5, 2019)

Beef Wellington!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 5, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Didn't think about leg of lamb...another great option!



Lamb (boneless) and Tri Tip and my all time faves.  Very medium rare!  of course!  I could eat that everyday


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2019)

I think I'm just gonna do a shrimp boil and put some sausage on the grill.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 5, 2019)

donr said:


> I get the pleasure of having my family over for Christmas.
> I'm done with turkey  for a while & 4 days after Christmas I will end up eating half a pigs worth of ham @ the In-laws.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for something non-traditional.  Not weird , just not usual christmas fair.
> ...


We always do seafood and fish for Christmas. Like a buffet at home. Boiled and fried shrimp, fried catfish,  hushpuppies, coleslaw, seafood gumbo and a couple of homemade pies


----------



## nchapelheel (Dec 5, 2019)

This year, the kids said they wanted BBQ for Thanksgiving. So.... I cooked 3 butts, total 21 pounds,
and got 13 pounds of pulled pork. I added Eastern NC BBQ sauce......since we are in NC.
They loved it, came back the next day for more.  I tried the Gospel rub. I think Jeff's orignal rub is better. Pictures are attached for your drooling pleasure! Smoking turkeys for Christmas.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 5, 2019)

Just make sure everybody has their own individual tins of Vienna sausages.

Just kidding!  Have to vote for the prime rib myself or maybe a beef tenderloin.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2019)

Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 5, 2019)

Standing Rib Roast, 7 ribs!


----------



## equinn (Dec 5, 2019)

donr said:


> I get the pleasure of having my family over for Christmas.
> I'm done with turkey  for a while & 4 days after Christmas I will end up eating half a pigs worth of ham @ the In-laws.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for something non-traditional.  Not weird , just not usual christmas fair.
> ...


Brisket!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2019)

donr said:


> I get the pleasure of having my family over for Christmas.
> I'm done with turkey  for a while & 4 days after Christmas I will end up eating half a pigs worth of ham @ the In-laws.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for something non-traditional.  Not weird , just not usual christmas fair.
> ...




Prime Rib!!!!
Take your pick:
Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (49th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke)

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 5, 2019)

how about a couple squirrels, only kidding, can't go wrong with the prime rib and some seafood.


----------



## Big Glenn (Dec 5, 2019)

I think we are going lasagna this year


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m smoking prime rib and have to agree with so many others that it’s the perfect Christmas indulgence. If you want to buck the trend with something different then multiple fatties with all different fillings could be really fun. They also smoke really quickly. A full pork loin can feed a lot of people and is simply delicious. Pig shots are labor intensive but definitely worth the effort. Just grilling some great steaks can be a great option as well. I’m going to keep an eye on this thread to find out what you finally decide on. Just enjoy whatever you go with. 

G


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m either doing prime rib or beef ribs.


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 6, 2019)

Notice how nobody's suggesting salad?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 6, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Notice how nobody's suggesting salad?


There’s a reason for that. 

G


----------



## phathead69 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm in with the standing rib roast crowd. Did one a Cpl years ago and it even made the carousel.  So now Christmas eve at in laws is standing rib taken to their house IT 125. Father in law has gas grill hooked to natural gas line and gets screaming hot for a grill. Quick sear and while they rest I sautee shrimp and wife and her mom finish up sides. Dang good eaten.


----------



## PolishDeli (Dec 6, 2019)

Polish-Catholic here, so Christmas eve is a “no meat” day.  Several fish dishes are always on the menu though.   For example:
Smoked Markel.
Ryba w galarecie – fish in gelatin. It’s a white fish in stock that’s served cold, and hence gelatinized
Ryba po grecku – Greek style fish (Why a Greek food item is a traditional Polish Christmas dish...no idea). It’s fish fillets buried in grated carrots, parsley, onion and tomato paste


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’m either doing prime rib or beef ribs.




I've been doing Prime Rib for Mrs Bear's Birthdays, Anniversaries,  and other annual Dinners.
However I'm thinking about Running another Chucky through my SV for about 30 hours this 51st Wedding Anniversary, for a change. That's later this month.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I've been doing Prime Rib for Mrs Bear's Birthdays, Anniversaries,  and other annual Dinners.
> However I'm thinking about Running another Chucky through my SV for about 30 hours this 51st Wedding Anniversary, for a change. That's later this month.
> 
> Bear


wow bear your almost married as long as i'm alive, God bless your wife!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> wow bear your almost married as long as i'm alive, God bless your wife!!




LOL---The Army played a Trick on us:
We planned on getting Married during my Christmas Leave, because they said 80% of my class was probably going to Germany, so if you're married they'll pay to fly your wife there too.
So we got married during my Christmas leave, on Dec 27th. Then they sent me to Vietnam in February, along with about 90% of my class.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---The Army played a Trick on us:
> We planned on getting Married during my Christmas Leave, because they said 80% of my class was probably going to Germany, so if you're married they'll pay to fly your wife there too.
> So we got married during my Christmas leave, on Dec 27th. Then they sent me to Vietnam in February, along with about 90% of my class.
> 
> Bear


yeah ya probably should of told them you wanted to go Vietnam, then they would of sent you to Germany. Great story though bear and congrats on your upcoming 51st.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I've been doing Prime Rib for Mrs Bear's Birthdays, Anniversaries,  and other annual Dinners.
> However I'm thinking about Running another Chucky through my SV for about 30 hours this 51st Wedding Anniversary, for a change. That's later this month.
> 
> Bear


I just bought 3 boneless ribeye roasts for $4.99 / lb. at Savealot. I’ll be doing them now. Gonna have a look through some of your cooks on those.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I just bought 3 boneless ribeye roasts for $4.99 / lb. at Savealot. I’ll be doing them now. Gonna have a look through some of your cooks on those.




$4.99 ????
Did you need the Mask & the Gun???

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> $4.99 ????
> Did you need the Mask & the Gun???
> 
> Bear


LOL no, Savealot often has bonesless ribeye for $4.99. Sometimes even $3.99. It’s certainly not prime but I’ve cooked them before and they are still tasty.These are Mexican beef  other times it’s US raised


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> LOL no, Savealot often has bonesless ribeye for $4.99. Sometimes even $3.99.


WHAT !!! From a cow ?  One nice steak cost more than that whole roast  for me .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2019)

My area Sav-A-Lot has Ribeye Roasts on Sale... $7.99 for Select!!! How long a trip is it from Emporium, PA to your NE Ohio store?...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 7, 2019)

donr said:


> I get the pleasure of having my family over for Christmas.
> I'm done with turkey  for a while & 4 days after Christmas I will end up eating half a pigs worth of ham @ the In-laws.
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for something non-traditional.  Not weird , just not usual christmas fair.
> ...


On  Christmas Eve, we do homemade pirogies and then on Christmas Day we do homemade lasagna.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> My area Sav-A-Lot has Ribeye Roasts on Sale... $7.99 for Select!!! How long a trip is it from Emporium, PA to your NE Ohio store?...JJ


4 hours and 26 minutes :)


----------



## donr (Dec 7, 2019)

My wife has agreed to a hunk of geef and some smoked salmon (fish has to be cooked outside at casa del Don).
I may be making the 5 minute drive to my NE Ohio Save-a-lot to see what's on sale.
Would it be worth trying to dry-bag age the beef before smoking? I've never tried that.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2019)

donr said:


> a hunk of geef


A cow that flies south for the winter ? 
Be watching .


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 7, 2019)

Roast duck. Festive and tasty.

I know you said no pork...but pork dishes are so different. You can be sick of ham, yet stuff your face with a nicely cooked belly. 
How about some roasted pig shanks, people fighting over the cracked skin?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2019)

We're going the seafood route this year. Baked stuffed jumbo shrimp, scallops, and lobster rolls. 

Chris


----------



## donr (Dec 7, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> A cow that flies south for the winter ?
> Be watching .


Car dents aside, a basket of 6 wings is actually satisfying.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 7, 2019)

We've had marinated flank steak for several years.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 9, 2019)

PolishDeli said:


> Polish-Catholic here, so Christmas eve is a “no meat” day.  Several fish dishes are always on the menu though.   For example:
> Smoked Markel.
> Ryba w galarecie – fish in gelatin. It’s a white fish in stock that’s served cold, and hence gelatinized
> Ryba po grecku – Greek style fish (Why a Greek food item is a traditional Polish Christmas dish...no idea). It’s fish fillets buried in grated carrots, parsley, onion and tomato paste


We have done fish for Christmas as far back as anyone can remember, never even thought about it being a Catholic thing. We are Austrian and German decent, so it makes sense. Also catholic.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 9, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> LOL no, Savealot often has bonesless ribeye for $4.99. Sometimes even $3.99. It’s certainly not prime but I’ve cooked them before and they are still tasty.These are Mexican beef  other times it’s US raised
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY!  Going tonight!  Dad swears by that place.  

No meal for us on Eve, just appetizers.  German Catholic here too and believe this might be some sort of "workaround"  Honestly tho, we love it. Everyone brings their best and many are Christmas Eve only.


----------

